

How I Scrapped MySQL for MongoDB in Three Hours - william-shulman
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2011/08/15/how-i-scrapped-mysql-for-mongodb-in-three-hours/

======
Luyt
In this light, <http://mongodb-is-web-scale.com> is maybe relevant.

